# Händler



## DeHejner (10. Mai 2001)

Hi,

ich suche einen guten Händler hier in der Umgebung, der mir auch mal aussergewöhnliche Teile beschaffen kann. Solche wie Bikerstreff, BikePraxis, Wellmann, Citybike, kenne ich schon und bei BikeAction kann man leider nicht selbst kaufen...

Wer kennt denn noch einen guten Händler? Meiner schafft es nämlich nicht mri eine Hinterbaufeder beizuschaffen  

Gruß
DH


----------



## Gerald (10. Mai 2001)

Hab mein Rad von

www.bikehouse-frankenstein.de

in Eberstadt.

Der Arne Seeber war hilfsbereit und kompetent.

Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

